

Driver Plows Through Pack Of Cyclists, Claims Self-Defense - sharadgopal
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/02/28/134143818/driver-plows-through-critical-mass-ride-claims-self-defense

======
trbecker
Hopefully this sociopath will be in jail for some time. That's what he
deserves.

